# Apr 16 Duckhill/AGC Field Trial/Tower Shoot- 200 Birds



## bigbrit (Mar 30, 2009)

We need some dog entries for the Apr 16 Duckhill Field Trial and Tower Shoot. You don't get a whole lot of opportunities to show your dog a 200-bird shoot. Flyer is posted here:
http://www.duckhillkennels.com/forums/s ... php?t=1204
We are in Somerville, TN just outside of Memphis.

Info on the AGC: http://www.americangundogclub.com/

Cheers,
Robert Milner, III


----------

